# Really??? Two grand???



## mickeyc (May 13, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/5022874967.html


Mike


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2015)

one mans dollar is another man's nickel.....


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 13, 2015)

What a steal! I wish he had a couple more...


----------



## warpspeed (May 13, 2015)

never know!!! but yea it better make breakfast for $2k


----------



## robertc (May 13, 2015)

What am I missing? The listing shows $350.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 13, 2015)

You missed the fine print


----------



## robertc (May 13, 2015)

Yes, you are correct. I didn't read into it.


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2015)

You can't give those damn tandems away. They're only good for wedding pictures. Scrap them all!


----------



## Djshakes (May 13, 2015)

It's a Schwinn, so believable.  Stop hating.


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 13, 2015)

partsguy said:


> You can't give those damn tandems away. They're only good for wedding pictures. Scrap them all!



Again in NYC I can get top dollar for this type of stuff. I cleaned this guy up a little and tuned it. Got either $300 or $350 for it last year cant remember but it was one of those two numbers


----------



## vincev (May 13, 2015)

You could get 2k if you had a truck load.


----------



## vincev (May 13, 2015)

vincev said:


> You could get 2k if you had a truck load.




A big truck.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 16, 2015)

I match your 2k and raise you 2k

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vintage-Nonpariel-Bicycle-Wood-Rim-Wood-Wheel-/231322324503


----------



## bikeyard (May 16, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> I match your 2k and raise you 2k
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vintage-Nonpariel-Bicycle-Wood-Rim-Wood-Wheel-/231322324503





It does come with free shipping though


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> It does come with free shipping though




Vince could do a local pickup and save on the shipping fees.


----------

